

Seven Things You Should Stop Doing In Node.js - codecurve
http://webapplog.com/seven-things-you-should-stop-doing-with-node-js/

======
krapp
But wouldn't you have to overload your PUT and DELETE requests with POST
versions anyway because html forms only allow GET and POST (and most
interaction with a web app is going to be through forms?)

Getting rid of semicolons while overcomplicating your code because you don't
like the aesthetics of the two perfectly serviceable verbs which are already
universally supported seems counterproductive to me.

------
angersock
TL,DR:

    
    
        Stop using callbacks
        Stop using * for versions
        Stop using console.log for debugging
        Stop using GET and POST for everything
        Stop using semicolons
        Stop using comma-first style
        Stop limiting your connections with default maxSockets value
    

Author probably should've suggested promises instead of just using async, the
semicolon advice is silly, log4js instead of just console.log (if not using
node inspector), but otherwise not a bad writeup.

